# Cut It Out!!



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't understand why it is so hard to understand...follow the golden rule!

Also the Abe thread has been moved. Don't start asking where it went, it was moved for obvious reasons. If the OP decides to start the conversation up again please refrain from posting on it if you can not be civil!!

Lainee
RTF Moderator


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Ahh man! I missed something!!


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't worry, it was just some people being extra smart to silly questions...Good waste of time.


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

I dont get it, the snarkieness has hit an all time high, do people just like being mean? So I know there there was a push to use real names, how about we have everyone post a picture of themselves so if we see them out and about we can choose to avoid them 
Spring will be here soon, hopefully that will help.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Won't help...most of the meanies use thier real names already.


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

Yea, but I can forget a name in a quick second, but I rarely forget a face.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

If you say so, but i realy don't remember posting on the thread

john


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

labsx3 said:


> I dont get it, the snarkieness has hit an all time high, do people just like being mean? So I know there there was a push to use real names, how about we have everyone post a picture of themselves so if we see them out and about we can choose to avoid them
> Spring will be here soon, hopefully that will help.


it is so funny when, at events folk come up to me and say "Hey! Your Ken Bora!" and I agree with them that I am and then they say "I am Lap Dogs Bite my Ankles" (or any other goofy screen name), on RTF. I read your stuff every day! And because of the muddled way my mind works I am then unable to remember their actual name and end up calling them "Lap Ankle Biter" or some other butcher job of the screen name they use, for the rest of the day. It happens more often than you would think. Some folks take it better than others.
　
.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

john fallon said:


> If you say so, but i realy don't remember posting on the thread
> 
> john


 
John, that is genius!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Duckquilizer said:


> Won't help...most of the meanies use their real names already.


Truth in that statement.

Post #1. Happy valentine day, peace and love to the world.

Post # 36. You are a sorry sack of ----.
Post #37. If you were hear I kick your ---.
Post #38. Yeah bring it. BTW- It's here not hear. Idiot.

Post # 40. Thread moved.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> Won't help...most of the meanies use thier real names already.


Then to fix that ,,,we need to use fake names or (screen names) or trade profiles even This way no one will care what we say

Bubbles


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Anybody know where the Abe thread went?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

achiro said:


> Anybody know where the Abe thread went?


*SOUTH!!??!!??*


*RK*


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

achiro said:


> Anybody know where the Abe thread went?


 
I was wondering the same thing.......lol. I saw the orginal post and two responses and it was gone by the time I got back on here. Only reason I was following it is that I don't know much about Abe and he was pretty close in my last dogs bloodline. Was just curious what kind of info others had about him.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Pete said:


> Then to fix that ,,,we need to use fake names or (screen names) or trade profiles even This way no one will care what we say
> 
> Bubbles


New name change push, trading profiles. Thinking outside the box. I like it.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Losthwy said:


> Truth in that statement.
> 
> Post #1. Happy valentine day, peace and love to the world.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhhhh, the all too familiar pattern of posts in recent history!

Evan


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

RJW said:


> I was wondering the same thing.......lol. I saw the orginal post and two responses and it was gone by the time I got back on here.


For once the meanie finally got trashed by a few people, and then it was gone.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

mngundog said:


> For once the meanie finally got trashed by a few people, and then it was gone.


 
Aaahhh ok. Sounds like for once it was aimed at the correct person instead just blindly grinding on the closest poster.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Anyone ever wonder why the Gun Dog Forum on the Refuge Forums died? Same disease.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm sure it's a regular pattern every winter around here. People not able to train as much (well us in the northern part of the country) or do other normal winter activities due to this mild winter we are having. Instead of being able to ice fish or hit the snowmobile trails people are turning to the internet to fill their spare time. As real spring arives I'm sure you'll see regular activity around here drop off. 

Either way, just enjoy life and don't let other people upset you. Life is more enjoyable if you can laugh at others instead of getting mad at them.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

mngundog said:


> For once the meanie finally got trashed by a few people, and then it was gone.


I had only wished that those who did self moderate the forum would of used less colorful language then I would of only locked the thread vs. move it. Unfortunately the use of such language is not appropriate and my hand was forced. Two wrongs don't make a right.

I too was following the thread and enjoyed the contributions by a few of the posters....others I could of lived without. I love learning about the dogs of the past just as much as the next.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah there were def several words thrown around my kids can't say but I got confused. Was one guy throwing that word at that girl specifically or was he just using another word for his female dog. Hmmm )


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

I didn't see it when the nasty words started flying, ugh cmon people. I enjoyed that thread as well, too bad mean people gotta go and screw everything up.oh well at least we got the99% here who are nice, helpful, and all around not jerk like people.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Darn.....I missed it


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

New here (1 year) so I need to get my post number up to PM a guy.

At any rate I attend a couple of other sites that have the ability to IGNORE a particular poster. Unfortunately this site does not. Basically the function hides bad posters to you and stops your upset over the nonsense that some feel is the spice of life. Kinda like unfriending.


----------



## MarkinMissouri (Aug 29, 2010)

jacduck said:


> At any rate I attend a couple of other sites that have the ability to IGNORE a particular poster. Unfortunately this site does not. Basically the function hides bad posters to you and stops your upset over the nonsense that some feel is the spice of life. Kinda like unfriending.


Bottom left under User CP. 

Best of Luck with it. My feeble mind is unable to make sense of threads that have missing posts.

Mark


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

I suggest everyone use the ignore feature to block her posts. You wont be missing *ANYTHING*!!! I know I already did. There is just no room for all the negativity. Lets try to make this a better place!


----------



## TWilkinson (May 19, 2009)

It was silly what happen and I am sorry for some.of the languag. But how again do you block people.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Pretty easy really.

If you don't care for what a poster posts, don't respond.

If you don't want to read anything that poster posts, don't read it.

Most of us have good and bad days............


*RK*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The easiest way to add a person to your ignore list is to click on the user's name above their avatar and go to "View Public Profile" Then click on "Add <username> to Your Ignore List"


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

FOM said:


> I don't understand why it is so hard to understand...follow the golden rule!
> 
> Also the Abe thread has been moved. Don't start asking where it went, it was moved for obvious reasons. If the OP decides to start the conversation up again please refrain from posting on it if you can not be civil!!
> 
> ...



Well I hope the troubled makers / members are dealt with properly and not just swept under the rug like always........otherwise what's to stop them or anyone else from doing the same in the future ........02....


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

FOM said:


> I don't understand why it is so hard to understand...follow the golden rule!
> 
> Also the Abe thread has been moved. Don't start asking where it went, it was moved for obvious reasons. If the OP decides to start the conversation up again please refrain from posting on it if you can not be civil!!
> 
> ...


If an otherwise interesting thread, can't moderators just delete the offending posts? (and I would think that perhaps only things like actual rough language should get a post removed). As you may have noticed, I don't really mind a spirited discussion, but first person to call "stupid head" usually loses in my opinion, so I try (not always successfully) to refrain from that particular tactic.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

KNorman said:


> Darn.....I missed it


I just got back to my trailer last night after a long drive back from a trial where I went out in the first series of both stakes with both dogs, so was looking forward to a little relaxing on RTF. _Oh here's a nice question about Honest Abe, I always like hearing about the old greats_, so I opened it up just in time to see the OP get slammed by someone who had no patience with a newby asking such a "stupid" question. Before that there were a couple of post with great info on Abe, then the snarky post, but this time the forum ganged up against the intolerant poster, things got heated and some bad language ensued. 

It was fun for a while, but I don't understand why some people, not just this one poster, are so annoyed with newby's asking simple questions. Many times they have already done some research and are just looking for little tidbits that might be offered here.

John


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

wackemnstackem said:


> Well I hope the troubled makers / members are dealt with properly and not just swept under the rug like always........otherwise what's to stop them or anyone else from doing the same in the future ........02....


W'nS,

"Always" is an awful long time. I doubt that many folks have an appreciation for the amount of effort that the RTF mods put in behind the scenes...as well as how much is done "non-publicly".

Chris


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe there is a penalty box. I think I remember that a couple of people are banned. One has read only rights and one is flat out banned for a year.

So, something to keep in mind for those that enjoy being nasty. I do have a couple of people on my ignore list.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

HPL said:


> If an otherwise interesting thread, can't moderators just delete the offending posts?  (and I would think that perhaps only things like actual rough language should get a post removed). As you may have noticed, I don't really mind a spirited discussion, but first person to call "stupid head" usually loses in my opinion, so I try (not always successfully) to refrain from that particular tactic.


This seems like a really good idea. As one who has let emotions/temper get out of hand, it seems like a wonderful idea for the guilty party and the rest of the group to eliminate the truly offensive, have a talk with them, yet let the thread go on to be enjoyed by others. Can this be done?


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

It's been mentioned so often but I will never understand why people even open a thread if the subject matter is something they consider "stupid", "irrelevant", a "waste of time" etc...

When you hover your curser over the thread title a window comes up showing the first couple of lines of the post. If it's not something I'm interested in, I don't open it. Though I will take a look sometimes if it turns into an active thread. 

Instead of looking for what interests them, some seem to purposefully seek out those threads on which they can assert their self appointed Senior Thread Police authority.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

2tall said:


> This seems like a really good idea. As one who has let emotions/temper get out of hand, it seems like a wonderful idea for the guilty party and the rest of the group to eliminate the truly offensive, have a talk with them, yet let the thread go on to be enjoyed by others. Can this be done?


that's asking the mods to do a lot of babysitting on every thread every day. just saying


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Rick_C said:


> It's been mentioned so often but I will never understand why people even open a thread if the subject matter is something they consider "stupid", "irrelevant", a "waste of time" etc...
> 
> When you hover your curser over the thread title a window comes up showing the first couple of lines of the post. If it's not something I'm interested in, I don't open it. Though I will take a look sometimes if it turns into an active thread.
> 
> Instead of looking for what interests them, some seem to purposefully seek out those threads on which they can assert their self appointed Senior Thread Police authority.


XXXXXXX2!!! This is all it takes.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I still want to know what happened to the ping ponging on blinds thread I had posted on it early on and when I went back to check it it was gone. Did it turn ugly?


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

FOM said:


> I don't understand why it is so hard to understand...follow the golden rule!
> 
> Also the Abe thread has been moved. Don't start asking where it went, it was moved for obvious reasons. If the OP decides to start the conversation up again please refrain from posting on it if you can not be civil!!
> 
> ...


I wondered where it went? I just posted when I bred to Abe nothing "mean spirited" ?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Scott Parker said:


> I still want to know what happened to the ping ponging on blinds thread I had posted on it early on and when I went back to check it it was gone. Did it turn ugly?


From a moderator stand point we did nothing with the thread and I do not see it so my guess is the OP deleted in, which they can do.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

FOM said:


> From a moderator stand point we did nothing with the thread and I do not see it so my guess is the OP deleted in, which they can do.


AHHH, From your initial post, I thought that the moderators had stepped in. I too had only seen the first few posts about to the one where there was a photo of what looked to be a fairly mature dog, so didn't see any of the nastiness, but have certainly witnessed (and been the target of it) in the past. I do like the ignore option. So far have only used it once, but it makes life better.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

If anyone has a question about a "missing" thread please feel free to contact us via PM...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

HPL said:


> If an otherwise interesting thread, can't moderators just delete the offending posts? (and I would think that perhaps only things like actual rough language should get a post removed). As you may have noticed, I don't really mind a spirited discussion, but first person to call "stupid head" usually loses in my opinion, so I try (not always successfully) to refrain from that particular tactic.


Yes, moderators "can" do that. We have done that in the past.

The problem is that it is rarely "black and white". It is always best for the originators to edit their own mess, or for the whole thread to get locked or removed.

When moderators start wading in and making "judgements", they become part of the problem. 

All posters need to be accountable for what they write. It is not appropriate to expect a moderator to clean up the mess or make judgement calls on matters that are typically not clear cut.

There's more to the story, but I'm not qualified to address that part.

Chris


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

As the mods and others have said...we can police ourselves. If a thread you've started goes south, hit the delete button, and then start over. One thread (and a long one!) I posted looked like it was headed off track and may have gotten ugly, but as soon as I mentioned deleting the whole thing, it quieted down and got back on track. The mods have enough to do without having to knock our heads together and babysit.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Sharon Potter said:


> If a thread you've started goes south, hit the delete button, and then start over.


Excellent idea.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

What does "locking" a thread do, and how do you do it?

HPL


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

HPL said:


> What does "locking" a thread do, and how do you do it?
> 
> HPL


Locking a thread keeps it visible but no more posts are allowed. Regular folks can't do it--only mods and admins. It is helpful for threads that have good information but go south to keep the good, even if the bad is there.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes the ping ponging thread got nasty. I don't know who deleted. It was an interesting thread until one person jumped in with an attack on another.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I opened the ping pong thread just in time to see a post from the major "you are stupid" female offender, saying something to that effect and poof ,(as I went to see the start of the thread) it was gone.
She IS not a kind person...


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah! It wasn't me! lol


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds like someone broke all the crayons and ate some paste? 

better put the chair back in the corner of the room..... and make vegetables for lunch.......stupidheads...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)




----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)




----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Getting there Paul, I think this would about sum it up.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Losthwy said:


> New name change push, trading profiles. Thinking outside the box. I like it.


I want to be MooseGooser,
yes, I have some photos as well.


.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

FinnLandR said:


> Now, I'm scared....maybe scarred....
> 
> I will say, I've only been on here just over a year, but it seems to be worse this year than last.


Maybe, but three or four years ago was the worst. 


"Hi, my name is..."
"Yeah, whadda you know about your name. Huh? _HUH?? _ Newb."
This is nothing. Quit yer complaining. ;-);-);-);-);-)

(Hopefully.) 

...am I at 600 posts yet? 'Cuz seriously, I need to go to bed...


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

luvalab said:


> Maybe, but three or four years ago was the worst.
> 
> "Hi, my name is..."
> "Yeah, whadda you know about your name. Huh? _HUH?? _Newb."
> ...


 
Oh! Good!

I thought you meant I was worst four years ago.... Thought I was gonna have to step it up a notch!!!

If you only KNEW a the pictures I gots!!!

Mebe Ken and I should swap places!!

I could show Ya rope,,He could show ya wood!



Gooser


----------



## AGirlAndHerDog (Nov 13, 2011)

Rope and wood?...

No..... be good be good be good be good be good...


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Oh! Good!
> 
> I thought you meant I was worst four years ago.... Thought I was gonna have to step it up a notch!!!
> 
> ...


I don't even know what this means...

Not even sure how to feel about it. Scared? Excited?

But mostly like I need to go to bed.

Darn--when did I get all middle-aged?


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

FinnLandR said:


> Whaddayouknowaboutcomplaining?????
> 
> ...


BS, MS, and PhD.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

The Abe thread went nasty??? What did I miss???

Goggle and the search function on this site is your friend...

Now can someone tell me about a dog named Crotch Rocket?? 

It's my dogs grandmother on her father side... But I'm not sure... It could be a line breeding,, *help*

I'm being civil...

I do love a haymaker... Kinda keeps us all warm and fuzzy...

Angie


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

You crack me up


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.canadianhuntingdogs.com/forums/showthread.php?6333-Just-a-Reminder-Everyone-needs-to-play-nice-in-the-Sandbox It must be an internet thing. Happens in Canada as well.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> I could show Ya rope,,*He could show ya wood!*


Sorry Gooser... that can't happen! This is a _family_ site!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Rnd said:


> http://www.canadianhuntingdogs.com/forums/showthread.php?6333-Just-a-Reminder-Everyone-needs-to-play-nice-in-the-Sandbox It must be an internet thing.


I think you are right. The Internet can become and often is an anonymous mob.


----------



## RobR (Apr 1, 2008)

GDG. I have a cartoon from the Saturday Evening Post on the bulletin board next to my desk. It never fails to make me laugh.
Two dogs sitting at the desk in front of the computer. One looks at the other and says, " On the internet, no one knows your a dog".


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Sorry Gooser... that can't happen! This is a _family_ site!


 
Why Miss Justice!! 
Just WHERE is your mind????
You should be ashamed of yourself,,, such a person of High esteem!

Goosers Wood.

Black walnut!!! (just for you)










Or Mebe sumpin to keep your ammo safe whist crusinthe flyer station.











Wood Indeed!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ya Know!

Since Lainee started the thread "Cut it out"


And the subject matter has evolved to wood,, 
I would like to take the opportunity to let every one here know, my wood products are avialable to all here.
I do custom work to your specification.

I am aslo in the process of makin a DVD.. Its name remarkably is titled " '"""""CUT IT OUT!!!"""""... It will discuss all aspects of wood, including the hot topics of how to work your way through the "Yard" and how to deal with the Yardmen there called "stickmen"
Also included is directions for Flippin a large carcass without pinchin yer own belly fat on the bench!!

My DVD will full encompass training for the amatures desire to compete in the world of "keepin Yer Fingers"

It does delve into all safty aspects of working with power tools,, and how to make sure you have them unplugged before you change blades, cutters ect..
It discusses all the new High Octane toOls, along with schematics ofthe High drive systems.....

I look forward in the future of discussing my methods and describing my "program" in Lively discussion..
Thanks All....

Goosie.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Not to mention the "lastest" in FASHION!!!

sOME SCENES ARE SIMPLY STUNNING.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

tRYIN DESPRITLY HARD TO GET SENT TO THE CORNER.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

MooseGooser said:


> Ya Know!
> 
> Since Lainee started the thread "Cut it out"
> 
> ...


That is beautiful work in those pictures, I know you're joking about the DVD, but do you have a website or brochure of your work?

John


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

mEMBER......

Kens the one that deals in Hemp!!

Gooser


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> mEMBER......
> 
> Kens the one that deals in Hemp!!
> 
> Gooser


Ya got me Gooser, I'm stumped










and I'll do the supplemental follow up vid for you. 
Titled, "What to do when your wood is gone";-)
　

.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

MooseGooser said:


> tRYIN DESPRITLY HARD TO GET SENT TO THE CORNER.


Hey, mOOSE gOOSER, you should see what I can do with a big ol' chunk of wood*!!*:shock:

Just sayin'...........


*RK*


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Ken Bora said:


> I'll do the supplemental follow up vid for you.
> Titled, "What to do when your wood is gone";-)
> 
> 
> .


hahahaha Now that right there is funny, I dont care who you are


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

we need to cut this out, the OP will get mad!










.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Also covered in my DVD>>>>>>

FF (Force Fit)


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> Ya got me Gooser, I'm stumped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Ken, I made your maple tree into a bench.....


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Rnd said:


> http://www.canadianhuntingdogs.com/forums/showthread.php?6333-Just-a-Reminder-Everyone-needs-to-play-nice-in-the-Sandbox It must be an internet thing. Happens in Canada as well.


I wonder what other site they were referencing.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Gooser, my beaver is jealous of your wood....


/Paul


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Gooser, my beaver is jealous of your wood....
> 
> 
> /Paul


Funny!!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Gooser, my beaver is jealous of your wood....
> 
> 
> /Paul


 
Hahahahaha nice!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Gooser and Happy--I've got some beaver I'll trade you for the wood
.
.
.
.
.
dresser and bench!!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Here, Lainee, make 'em all behave, especially that gnome taunter. ;-)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Pals said:


> Gooser and Happy--I've got some beaver I'll trade you for the wood
> .
> .
> .
> ...


so how are you gonna "dresser"
and how much can she "bench"?

I still got gas in the saw and a big ol' stack of logs!!!!!!










.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Sorry Ken, I made your maple tree into a bench.....


sorry your sorry, 'twas an Oak!

.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

you see Paul,
there is unrest in the forest and there is trouble with the tress.
As the Maples wanted sunlight and the Oaks refused their pleas.
　
.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Why Miss Justice!!
> Just WHERE is your mind????
> You should be ashamed of yourself,,, such a person of High esteem!
> 
> ...


love the black walnut piece Gooser! Great joints! :grin: (Truly a work of art!)


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

there is unrest in the forest and there is trouble with the tress.
As the Maples wanted sunlight and the Oaks refused their pleas.



Too much acid rock in the Seventies. Neil , Geddy and Alex would not be happy. 

So, let us all get along, by hatchet axe or saw. A noble law indeed. And the new order--we all get ribbons! Except for the oaks---they are too tough.
　
.
[/SIZE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

7pntail said:


> Too much acid rock in the Seventies. Neil , Geddy and Alex would not be happy.


 
You kiddin John? They were my neighbors, back in the day. Straight out of the Eastern Townships of Quebec. Hitting the big time playing at the Montréal Forum. 45 minuets away from my driveway here in Vermont. In an early Rush album, in the album credits they list and thank “Stuart Hall – That is the News, This is the Weather” And he was the local channel 3 news anchor out of Burlington through all of the ‘60’s and ‘70’s doing the morning and noon news. Imagine that, they credited the local weatherman in the credits of a Rock album???? It would take an old time vinyl fan, maybe /paul to be able to know the album. But it exists. It may be Grace under Pressure. Anyway, It is cool you got the reference John. I am impressed. 

.


.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

The trees was on their 6th album Hemisheres, side b and was right before la villa strangiato. A classic album that does not get much credit but had some of their finest instrumental pieces and was the last of their mythological, fantasy science fiction themes.

Song was featured again on Exit Stage Left

Biggest injustice in the music world is that this band is not in the rock and roll hall of fame.

I've seen them 16 times live.

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh and Stuart Hall is mentioned on the album cover for Grace Under Pressure. 1984. They had special little code phrases for each albumn


for best results play this album - Fly by night

A special thank you to dirk, lerxst, and Pratt - A farewell to kings





/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2011/0...nd-roll-hall-of-fame-geekdad-wayback-machine/



/Paul


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

This thread has lost me, let's get back to the issue at hand. I am following the Amish training DVD and so should I force fetch my dog?


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> You kiddin John? They were my neighbors, back in the day. Straight out of the Eastern Townships of Quebec. Hitting the big time playing at the Montréal Forum. 45 minuets away from my driveway here in Vermont. In an early Rush album, in the album credits they list and thank “Stuart Hall – That is the News, This is the Weather” And he was the local channel 3 news anchor out of Burlington through all of the ‘60’s and ‘70’s doing the morning and noon news. Imagine that, they credited the local weatherman in the credits of a Rock album???? It would take an old time vinyl fan, maybe /paul to be able to know the album. But it exists. It may be Grace under Pressure. Anyway, It is cool you got the reference John. I am impressed.
> 
> .
> 
> ...



One of my all time favorite songs, and my second in all time favorite rock group. Cool stuff crediting the weather man Looks like we have more Rush fans among us! I'm going with Red Barchetta as number one. 

Take care, John


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

fowl hunter said:


> This thread has lost me, let's get back to the issue at hand. I am following the Amish training DVD and so should I force fetch my dog?


Nah---let the dog rock on!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

fowl hunter said:


> This thread has lost me?













.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

7pntail said:


> .... Cool stuff crediting the weather man
> 
> Take care, John


click - http://blogs.burlingtonfreepress.com/weather/2011/09/27/stuart-hall-1921-2011/


.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> so how are you gonna "dresser"
> and how much can she "bench"?
> 
> I still got gas in the saw and a big ol' stack of logs!!!!!!
> ...


 
Ken....

Dint you make a Movie one year. Seem to recall it was in the Halloween time frame....


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Ken....
> 
> Dint you make a Movie one year. Seem to recall it was in the Halloween time frame....


I think he was in "Tiny Chainsaw Massacker" and did an add for a new medicine guaranteed to make your bar bigger without using chain oil

/Paul


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

FOM said:


> I don't understand why it is so hard to understand...follow the golden rule!
> 
> Also the Abe thread has been moved. Don't start asking where it went, it was moved for obvious reasons. If the OP decides to start the conversation up again please refrain from posting on it if you can not be civil!!
> 
> ...


Perhaps we spend so much time with our dogs that our people skills turn to shat.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> Ken....
> 
> Dint you make a Movie one year. Seem to recall it was in the Halloween time frame....


Yes it was called deliverance.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Perhaps we spend so much time with our dogs that our people skills turn to shat.


Or they never had them and the dogs are the only ones they can find that act like they them.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> Why Miss Justice!!
> Just WHERE is your mind????
> You should be ashamed of yourself,,, such a person of High esteem!
> 
> ...


Very nice work Gooser. You have a definite talent for furniture.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Mike Boufford said:


> Very nice work Gooser. You have a definite talent for furniture.


Wood, Mike. Wood. 

Gooser wants everyone to know that he has a definite talent for WOOD.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

FOM said:


> I don't understand why it is so hard to understand...follow the golden rule!
> 
> RTF Moderator


Well there's a rose, in the fisted glove
And the eagle flies with the dove
And if you can't be with the one you love, honey
Love the one you're with (Come on)
Love the one you're with (Everybody just)
Love the one you're with
Love the one you're with
😏


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

Ken,

Great classic song! _*Love the one your with*_! Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young!


----------

